# Hello



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello, new to the forum love coffee and always learning new things to this craft. Currently have Gaggia classic and Eureka Mignion. Looking to upgrade soon been reading lots on this forum and specially from DavecUK.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks, thinking of upgrading to Lelit Bianca and Niche Zero. With my own set up which I had for a while I can still pull a good shot, but always wanted double boiler machine with PID and with my Gaggia is always guessing game..









Bianca looks quite unique and very versatile machine and I can experiment with different flavours..Decent grinder is a must tho. Decisions decisions..


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kmkuk said:


> Thanks, thinking of upgrading to Lelit Bianca and Niche Zero. With my own set up which I had for a while I can still pull a good shot, but always wanted double boiler machine with PID and with my Gaggia is always guessing game..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And financing and financing ££££ ....... Welcome to the forum.

Don't forget to list your equipment and location in your profile as it always helps in receiving a response.

Jon.


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks Jon, looking forward to read and learn from you guys I am not on a rush for buying new machine but like Bianca very much. Already placed contribution for Niche Zero to be expected January


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kmkuk said:


> Thanks Jon, Already placed contribution for Niche Zero to be expected January


Currently an extremely popular grinder and a very busy topic on the forum, judging by many of comments from owners they all appear to be positive.

Jon.


----------

